# Housing Options (Tokyo)



## Travel_the_World

Hello All,

I will be relocating to Tokyo for a work assignment in the coming months. I have been provided a few accomadation choices in Roppongi. All three options seem to be in generally the same area.

Could you all speak to any of these housing options benefits/drawbacks. 


- Oakland Apartments Roppongi Central
- Roppongi Hills Residence D
- Atago Green Hills Forest Tower


Thank you all for your help!


----------



## BBCWatcher

I think you mean Oakwood, not Oakland.

If those are your only three choices I'd lean toward the last two. Atago Green Hills would be my favorite among those three since I don't consider being smack in the middle of Roppongi to be a good thing.

I don't know your commuting pattern, though, and that's rather important. Atago Green Hills puts you on the Hibiya and and Mita subway lines. Roppongi Hills and the Oakwood put you on the Hibiya and Oedo lines.

All three of them are "gaijin ghettos" to some extent -- plush and comfortable ones, to be sure.


----------



## Sardonicus

My friend lived in Atago many years, it was a really nice place but small. 

It's a bit of a buyer's market there now (kinda like Singapore has become) and there might be bargains at the high-end places.

Do you really need to be in Roppongi - where is your office ?


----------

